# RAF Barnham, Thetford, Aug 2010.



## Black Shuck (Aug 10, 2010)

Construction of the Bomb Store on Thetford Heath, known as RAF Barnham began in 1953 or 1954 and was completed by 1955. it was built specifically to store and maintain atomic weapons, and this is reflected in its layout. the principal storage buildings are divided into two main groups, larger stores designed to hold the bomb casings and high explosive components and smaller stores to hold fissile cores. By the early 1960s this specialized facility was obsolete, as free fall nuclear bombs were superseded (as the principal British nuclear deterrent) by the stand off missile Blue Steel, and the storage and maintenance of nuclear weapons was moved to the V bomber airfields. The last nuclear weapons were probably removed from the site by April 1963. The Site was sold to its present owner in 1965, and since that date it has been used as a light Industrial estate. the plan form of the Bomb Store remains virtually unmodified the majority of the buildings survive intact, the boundary fences and watch towers also remain. RAF Barnham was one of two such sites built in England, the other is at Faldingworth in Lincolnshire which has the same types of building and is almost identical in plan form 



caNow I know it looks like an Outside Shithouse but it's a Fissile Core, Store Shed, Don't cha Know!, they were scattered all the way through the woods along with Resivoirs long since dried up, in case of Fire!!












I know it looks like someone has nicked the Toilet Pan!, this is where a Plutonium Casing would have stood!








 


 
Non Nuclear Storage Bunker, these were huge, The Concrete Roof was once covered with metal and had a Crane device attached to bring out the contents.








 
A stroll round the Peri Fence and we came across these Observation Towers, it was a nice feeling knowing we had Permission!! Thanks must go to Mal, a very decent Gent.

















 
Looking down the Main Bunker Tunnel, this was 61 metres back!!


----------



## Black Shuck (Aug 10, 2010)

Do you know this place Hypo?


----------



## Foxylady (Aug 11, 2010)

I like this, Shucky. Some interesting remains and info. Adore those observation towers. 

ps, fixed your links for you. I put 'attempted to' on my reason for editing, because I wasn't sure how it would work out...IMG BOOT is an odd one; very tangled & complicated url!


----------



## Black Shuck (Aug 11, 2010)

Thanks Foxy, that's tidied it up Nicely, I did attempt to Climb the Observation Towers but I wimped out at the 2nd Landing!! Vertigo got the better of me I guess!!


----------



## Foxylady (Aug 11, 2010)

Black Shuck said:


> Thanks Foxy, that's tidied it up Nicely, I did attempt to Climb the Observation Towers but I wimped out at the 2nd Landing!! Vertigo got the better of me I guess!!


No worries, m'dear. Yeh, I'd be exactly the same with the vertigo...except I'd probably get even less off the ground than you did.


----------



## Black Shuck (Aug 11, 2010)

I think I did bloody well to get to the second Stage!! That was about 40 foot up. It was a very precarious small Ladder for the last Ascent, I didn't dare risk it!!


----------



## Dab (Aug 11, 2010)

Nice. I've been somewhat obsessed by that observation tower.







all shot with various different films/cameras.


----------



## Black Shuck (Aug 11, 2010)

Thanks Dab, it's a Great Site.


----------



## hydealfred (Aug 11, 2010)

Nice one didn't know about this place. Is that a mutant slug in pic 2


----------



## tommo (Aug 11, 2010)

great site there has been alot of history there and to be fair some stuff left behind,


----------



## Black Shuck (Aug 12, 2010)

hydealfred said:


> Nice one didn't know about this place. Is that a mutant slug in pic 2



That's actually a pic that shouldn't be there, it came from Morcott Tunnel!!


----------



## Black Shuck (Aug 12, 2010)

t_o_m_m_o said:


> great site there has been alot of history there and to be fair some stuff left behind,



Thanks Tommo, I didn;t even realise it was there up untin a Fortnight ago!! A chance look on Google Eart and a Case of " What's that"!! A little bit of Research. and Bobs your Uncle!!


----------



## losttom (Aug 12, 2010)

Nice one mate, i like the towers!!!


----------



## Black Shuck (Aug 12, 2010)

Thanks Butt Monkey, that's a Good explore there!!, Leicestershire next.


----------



## oldscrote (Aug 12, 2010)

A great post Mr Shuck.I too wondered about the gour pools and calcite in picture 2, very pretty indeed.


----------



## Black Shuck (Aug 12, 2010)

oldscrote said:


> A great post Mr Shuck.I too wondered about the gour pools and calcite in picture 2, very pretty indeed.



Thanks!! My IMGBOOT got a bit confused!! My Apologies!!


----------



## klempner69 (Aug 12, 2010)

Excellant report Blacky..really different too,and DAB,thats quite a fettish you have over the tower!


----------



## Munchh (Aug 12, 2010)

Cracking post mate, thought the mineral deposit pic looked familiar


----------



## Black Shuck (Aug 12, 2010)

Sorry Munchhy Matey!! as I said, my IMGBOOT had a mad Day!!


----------



## nij4829 (Aug 23, 2010)

Dab said:


> Nice. I've been somewhat obsessed by that observation tower.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I think i would be obsesed with it too mate. love the poster


----------

